# NEED ADVICE ASAP on moving to Canada



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am an irish man looking to move with my family to Alberta or the surrounding area due to the economic downturn in ireland so i have to try and seek work abroad,because as a plumber the work is limited here. BUTi have 3 kids and i am worried will they be openly accepted in the schools??There happiness is my main only big concern. Im sure the move alone will be a HUGE shock,along with the culture shock of trying to fit in,adapt and form a whole new network of friends along with a new way of life.I know moving any where is a hugh undertaking but i hear so much from people who have ONLY visited is how nice the people are,how beautiful the country is etc.I have researched a fair amount but i would love some feedback from people who live there what its really like.Would you think it would be worth the upheavial for my kids?i would be happy anyway as long as they are happy,i just want to give them a better life and a different culture. Thanks again in advance!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wayne1234 said:


> I am an irish man looking to move with my family to Alberta or the surrounding area due to the economic downturn in ireland so i have to try and seek work abroad,because as a plumber the work is limited here. BUTi have 3 kids and i am worried will they be openly accepted in the schools??There happiness is my main only big concern. Im sure the move alone will be a HUGE shock,along with the culture shock of trying to fit in,adapt and form a whole new network of friends along with a new way of life.I know moving any where is a hugh undertaking but i hear so much from people who have ONLY visited is how nice the people are,how beautiful the country is etc.I have researched a fair amount but i would love some feedback from people who live there what its really like.Would you think it would be worth the upheavial for my kids?i would be happy anyway as long as they are happy,i just want to give them a better life and a different culture. Thanks again in advance!!


Hello Wayne and welcome to the site,
Firstly I would tell you that Canada is a country of immigrants from every part of this planet. Classrooms are full of kids of every shape, colour and language. Your children may get some light teasing about their accents as I did when moving from Scotland to England many moons ago. Other than that they will quickly fit in to the Canadian system. I suspect strongly there are many more opportunities for your kids on this side of the ocean than on your side.
Canada's economy is one of the best in the western world. Nothing is perfect and there's no doubt that Canada has imperfections but overall it is a great place to live. Your children will quickly adapt and, I'm sure, be happy.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

hi,
Thank you very much for your reply.it is very helpful to get feedback and honest opinions from people like yourself you currently live in Canada.I have no doubts ther is far more opportunities there,that is why i am strongly considering moving there,because there is no opportunities here for me anymore let alone for my kids in the future.
For myself i would like to know about the ordinary stuff also,like how much is electricity,bin charges,heating bills,car insurance,school fees etc.Because i wouldnt be going with Huge somes of money in my pocket and would be hoping to get a plumbing position ASAP.
Thanks again for your reply and taking the time out to reply to me!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wayne1234 said:


> hi,
> Thank you very much for your reply.it is very helpful to get feedback and honest opinions from people like yourself you currently live in Canada.I have no doubts ther is far more opportunities there,that is why i am strongly considering moving there,because there is no opportunities here for me anymore let alone for my kids in the future.
> For myself i would like to know about the ordinary stuff also,like how much is electricity,bin charges,heating bills,car insurance,school fees etc.Because i wouldnt be going with Huge somes of money in my pocket and would be hoping to get a plumbing position ASAP.
> Thanks again for your reply and taking the time out to reply to me!!!


 I should tell you up front that Canada is no longer an inexpensive country in which to live. Part of the reason is, of course, the exchange rate. But I think, on the whole,incomes are commensurately higher. It is a very large country, 6000km from east to west and, as such, prices can vary considerably from Province to Province. There are no school fees or bin fees per se in Canada. Both are covered by taxes but auto insurance is expensive. I've seen it written many times when comparing Canada to the UK that it's basically a wash, some things cheaper, some dearer. Moving so far from "home" certainly is not easy. Many experience great homesickness which is something that only time cures, if at all. Canada is not better or worse, it's different and if immigration is to succeed for people they must accept those differences.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you again for your reply.Simple anwers like knowing there is no bins fees or school fees is a HUGE help!!!!I had heard auto insurance is high but not to sure by how much???I have no doubt homesickness will be the biggest factor and hardest thing to overcome.I am hoping tho that we will be able to make a new network of friends quickly which would go along way to overcoming that!But i am hoping a better way of life will help that,That along with more activities for kids compared to here!!!


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

hello we are an irish family living in saskatchewan with 4 teenagers.the kids were welcomed in to school and although shy ,they love it.when and where are you moving to and from what part of ireland


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

hi,
Ww hope to be moving by the end of feb.We are from Cork and our kids age from 6 months to 8.But due to the Economic down turn here and lack of work we have no option but to move.plus there seems to be very little options here forkids in the future which was also a major factor in us moving.Were are ye from??Thank you for your reply,every bit of information helps!!!


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

we came from wexford and same reason we came ,to give kids a good head start with careers


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you have work lined up here then.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

What did you find the hardest when ye arrived,apart from homesickness???Is there alot of activities for the kids??If so is it expensive?Also is there any big downside to the move??


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

The downside for us was the lack of scenery but we are used to it now.my husband finds the canadian words like side walk and a shop is a car garage difficult.he is chatting away to a canadian friend and when he is finished the friend says I didnt get that,you lost me.we didnt realise we would have problems with English speaking.loads of stuff for kids to do with free pools in summer to public ice rinks in winter.local art classes,cooking,crafts all free and at 13 dollars for a family to go swimming ,sauna,steam room,waterslide for an hour.


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

dealdish said:


> The downside for us was the lack of scenery but we are used to it now.my husband finds the canadian words like side walk and a shop is a car garage difficult.he is chatting away to a canadian friend and when he is finished the friend says I didnt get that,you lost me.we didnt realise we would have problems with English speaking.loads of stuff for kids to do with free pools in summer to public ice rinks in winter.local art classes,cooking,crafts all free and at 13 dollars for a family to go swimming ,sauna,steam room,waterslide for an hour.


Where are you living that there is a lack of scenery?  Sure it's probably different than where you are from, but it's all a matter of perspective. What's beautiful to you may not be to someone else, and vice versa

Re the English speaking, I found the same thing when I moved to London several years ago. Words like bonnet (hood) and boot (trunk), as well as expressions like "all right? for hello" and "took a decision" for made a decision often made for a lack of communication. I never knew how to answer the question All Right?

I used to teach Spinning and sometimes people would ask me if I was taking a class, which to me means participating in it, so I would say no I'm teaching it, then we would both be confused LOL


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

dealdish said:


> Do you have work lined up here then.


No i dont have work lined up yet,i am hoping that it will not be to difficult to find a job.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

finding work is easy here, its choosing which one is the hard part.lol.well best of luck


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Lots of people move from one location to another, or one country to another... all over the world every day. It happens all the time. It's never an easy thing to do. There is the feeling of anticipation and anxiety when moving to another town... never mind to another country. But the move is always tempered with a feeling of regret because of leaving other family and friends behind... including the kids who may have school mates as friends.

I remember when I was young (between 4 and 10), my dad got relocated twice to other towns, so we had to move. I remember as a kid the moves were tough and sad... but I survived. We all do. I adapted into new schools, made new friends, and all was well again.

Your kids, in Canada, will be fine. The cultures are at least fairly similar as opposed to you moving your family to an Asian or middle eastern country where the cultures are so much different than ours and your kids (or yourself) need to learn a new language.

Canada has good schooling, good school programs, lots of activities, sports (baseball, slo-pitch, hockey, soccer, lacrosse, etc. etc.). There are enough activities to keep them busy in both summer and winter.

I work with people who have moved to Canada over the past 10 years. Those who have moved... have family and kids that they brought with them to Canada. After some initial adjustment (due to language barriers), all these kids are fine, happy and doing well in Canada. They've adapted into schools, and made new friends.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

dealdish said:


> finding work is easy here, its choosing which one is the hard part.lol.well best of luck


That is a big relief to know,because finding it here is IMPOSSIBLE!!!! I just want to say thanks for taking the time to reply to me and your advice!!!Best of luck to you and your family!!!


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

RGS said:


> Lots of people move from one location to another, or one country to another... all over the world every day. It happens all the time. It's never an easy thing to do. There is the feeling of anticipation and anxiety when moving to another town... never mind to another country. But the move is always tempered with a feeling of regret because of leaving other family and friends behind... including the kids who may have school mates as friends.
> 
> I remember when I was young (between 4 and 10), my dad got relocated twice to other towns, so we had to move. I remember as a kid the moves were tough and sad... but I survived. We all do. I adapted into new schools, made new friends, and all was well again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply and let me just say you managed to put into words exactly what i was thinking in relation to my kids.I have no doubt they will adjust but it is still hard to put them through it.But it is for their future prospects is why i have decided to do make this terrifying step.
It is very helpful tho to have a forum like this were i can get advice and opinions from people who have been through a familiar situation.It gives you peace of mind and helps me in deciding im doing the right thing.Also that i am some SMALL bit prepared for what lays ahead for me especially when moving to a new counrty.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

I won't be hard finding work as a plumber... especially in Alberta. The province of Alberta is still an economic engine in Canada and is drawing more and more people to the province than ever before. As an example, in the first 9 months of 2012 (Jan 2012 to Sept 2012) , close to 60,000 people moved to Alberta. These people were a combination of people moving in from other parts of Canada, and also included many, many immigrants from other countries making up that number.

You will have to decide where you want to live in Alberta. You can't obviously just move to Alberta, unless you know where you want to go... what city/town you want to live in.

Most major cities in Alberta have an Irish community. A lot of Irish have been moving to Alberta and other parts of Canada in the past few years because of the downturn in the Irish economy. Canadians are generally friendly and helpful to immigrants.

As for scenery... the person who posted I think said they were living in the province of Saskatchewan (next province over to Alberta). They are right... there is really nothing to see in Saskatchewan for scenery. I should know... as I was born there and lived there for 40 years of my life. Saskatchewan is so flat... there was a common joke that... "my dog ran away... and 3 days later I can still see him running away".

Alberta has more scenery, which is one of the reason why I moved to this province. Alberta is home to what I consider to be some of Canada's most beautiful national parks... Banff National Park and Jasper National Park... both in the Canadian Rocky Mountains. There are lots of activities in the mountains to do including camping in summer and skiing in winter. 

Here are a couple of videos showing Alberta scenery to give you a better idea. Alberta has some very stunning scenery.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Some costs... for your reference. I live in Edmonton, so these are prices based in Edmonton and are in Canadian dollars:

- Renting a small apartment (flat) - around $800 per month (includes power/electricity, water and heating)
- Renting a large apartment (flat) - around $1200 per month (includes power/electricity, water and heating)

- If renting an apartment, you are usually responsible for paying your own telephone, cable television/internet costs

- Renting a house - can be $1500 and up depending on the size of the house. In most cases you are responsible for all the bills (power/electricity, water, etc.)

- Purchasing a modest older house - around $300,000
- Purchasing a new house - around $500,000 and up
- Purchasing a condo style apartment - around $200,000 and up

- Gas (petro) is currently 89.9 to 92.9 cents per liter in Edmonton

- Auto insurance. As a reference I have a 10 year old Honda Accord. I pay $900 per year for auto insurance.

- There are no charges/fees to enroll your kids into school with the exception of the initial purchase of school supplies (books, notepads, pencils/pens, etc.)

- You can choose to send your kids to either public or separate (Catholic) schools. There are no additional fees for either enrollment.

- 4 Litres of milk - around $3.80

- Loaf of bread - 0.99 cents and up (depending on the type/quality of bread)

- Frozen Turkey - 0.99 cents per pound when on sale (1 pound = 0.45kg)

- New Car - Honda Civic as an example - around $20,000

- Electricity (if you have to pay it) is expensive. I pay around $300 per month, but I also live in a 4000 square foot house, with a bunch of freshwater/saltwater aquariums which suck power to light and heat the tanks

- Water (if you have to pay it) around $70 per month (greatly depends on your usage per month)

- Heating (if you have to pay it) around $100 per month (again depends on your usage per month)

- I don't know what a "bin charge" is

- Cable/Satellite television - basic cable and television channels are free. Most cable/internet packages are around $60 to $90 (and upwards) per month

- Plumbers wage - my guess is around $30 per hour (around $60,000 per year).

- Health care is universal (no charge). Everyone in Canada is taxed, and part of those taxes go towards the public heath system. This includes free doctor and hospital stays, surgery, etc. for everyone in your family. You are not covered for such things as prescription drugs, dental, vision checks/eye glasses. But that said most employers cover a majority of those costs anywhere from 80% to 100%.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

wayne1234 said:


> Thanks for your reply and let me just say you managed to put into words exactly what i was thinking in relation to my kids.I have no doubt they will adjust but it is still hard to put them through it.But it is for their future prospects is why i have decided to do make this terrifying step.
> It is very helpful tho to have a forum like this were i can get advice and opinions from people who have been through a familiar situation.It gives you peace of mind and helps me in deciding im doing the right thing.Also that i am some SMALL bit prepared for what lays ahead for me especially when moving to a new counrty.


Most of the immigrants I know came to Canada with families/kids... and I hear one common theme throughout. They came to Canada to give their kids a better life and future with more opportunity for schooling or university, more and better high paying jobs, many more job opportunities, and in some case, a better quality of life for everyone in the family.

It's funny... I have a camping trailer parked at a permanent camping spot about 2 hours drive outside of Edmonton. I go out to this campground every weekend in the summer. In this campground is a retired couple from the UK. The moved to Canada about 15 years ago for work. I'm amazed at the almost "hate" he and his wife have for the UK. Like most immigrants, they left friends (good friends) and family behind. Hi brother is still in the UK. His brother has come to Canada on several occasions to visit, and can't believe how open and big Canada is. He would move here to Canada in a second, but his wife won't move because of family ties in the UK. If we're sitting around the campfire with the couple from the UK and I bring up something about living in the UK, they almost starts foaming at the mouth like a rabid dog about so many things in the UK that they hate... and then goes on, and on about how much better their life has been for him and his family since he moved here, and how much better the quality of life is in Canada compared to the UK. He makes note of the fact that if he still lived in the UK, he would never own a camper trailer like the size he has, let alone a place to go camping with it or park it permanently at a campground. Or how he now has a house full of flat screen televisions, one in almost every room... something he could never have in the UK because of some sort of TV tax, and high prices of electronics, and small/cramped living conditions. It's interesting to hear him talk about the differences between the UK and Canada.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

RGS said:


> Some costs... for your reference. I live in Edmonton, so these are prices based in Edmonton and are in Canadian dollars:
> 
> - Renting a small apartment (flat) - around $800 per month (includes power/electricity, water and heating)
> - Renting a large apartment (flat) - around $1200 per month (includes power/electricity, water and heating)
> ...


Let me begin by saying i spent 10 minutes laughing about "MY dog who rang away"!!!!!SO FUNNY!!!
Your information is EXTREMELY helpful,covered basically everything i wanted to know about!!Is spending children to college expensive in Canada??
As for were to live in Alberta,well i have no idea.I looking for an area that is safe,close to a school for my kids and were the rent is not to expensive!ANY suggestion would be gladly welcome,especially as you live in the area!!


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

RGS said:


> Most of the immigrants I know came to Canada with families/kids... and I hear one common theme throughout. They came to Canada to give their kids a better life and future with more opportunity for schooling or university, more and better high paying jobs, many more job opportunities, and in some case, a better quality of life for everyone in the family.
> 
> It's funny... I have a camping trailer parked at a permanent camping spot about 2 hours drive outside of Edmonton. I go out to this campground every weekend in the summer. In this campground is a retired couple from the UK. The moved to Canada about 15 years ago for work. I'm amazed at the almost "hate" he and his wife have for the UK. Like most immigrants, they left friends (good friends) and family behind. Hi brother is still in the UK. His brother has come to Canada on several occasions to visit, and can't believe how open and big Canada is. He would move here to Canada in a second, but his wife won't move because of family ties in the UK. If we're sitting around the campfire with the couple from the UK and I bring up something about living in the UK, they almost starts foaming at the mouth like a rabid dog about so many things in the UK that they hate... and then goes on, and on about how much better their life has been for him and his family since he moved here, and how much better the quality of life is in Canada compared to the UK. He makes note of the fact that if he still lived in the UK, he would never own a camper trailer like the size he has, let alone a place to go camping with it or park it permanently at a campground. Or how he now has a house full of flat screen televisions, one in almost every room... something he could never have in the UK because of some sort of TV tax, and high prices of electronics, and small/cramped living conditions. It's interesting to hear him talk about the differences between the UK and Canada.


I dont blame him,because that is exactly how i feel about HOME and i havent even left YET!!!!
Well you cant go camping here because one,its to expensive to buy a camper her so most people buy a caravan.Then you are confined to either storing it at home or on a caravan site,were you have to pay very high camp site fees.Also the summers here are starting to get wetter than the winters!!!I would do anything to have 5 or 6 weeks of sun in the summer and to be able to let the kids play outside!!!
Let me just your feedback and information has made me feel alot better about making the move,it has strengthened my opinion that i am making the right the decision!!!I am very GRATEFUL for your help and information!!
Let me also just say i wouldnt dream of going camping here because of the legal restrictions but let me just say i cannot wait to go camping when i get to Canada,you make it sound so fun and outgoing!!Were as here you are not allowed to even light a fire!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

One word of warning re: Alberta... you do realise that in most parts of Alberta in the winter can get bitterly cold (and you'd be crazy _not_ to wear those Ushenka/Russian army hats that seem to be all the rage over here this winter)... you think we're having cold weather here in the UK? It's NOTHING compared to what you'll be up against in Alberta... here's what Wikipedia has to say on the subject

If you're looking for something a little more "UK" like as far as weather goes (and with equally _gorgeous_ scenery that includes mountains and the Pacific Ocean), then may I suggest that you also look to Vancouver in the west coast province of British Columbia? (yes, I am biased towards Vancouver as I was born and raised there and grew up in the suburbs, within 10km of the ocean) It's more expensive to live there (and it rains there a lot), but the winters in Vancouver aren't nearly as cold as those in Calgary or Edmonton (the two largest cities in Alberta).


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> One word of warning re: Alberta... you do realise that in most parts of Alberta in the winter can get bitterly cold (and you'd be crazy _not_ to wear those Ushenka/Russian army hats that seem to be all the rage over here this winter)... you think we're having cold weather here in the UK? It's NOTHING compared to what you'll be up against in Alberta... here's what Wikipedia has to say on the subject
> 
> If you're looking for something a little more "UK" like as far as weather goes (and with equally _gorgeous_ scenery that includes mountains and the Pacific Ocean), then may I suggest that you also look to Vancouver in the west coast province of British Columbia? (yes, I am biased towards Vancouver as I was born and raised there and grew up in the suburbs, within 10km of the ocean) It's more expensive to live there (and it rains there a lot), but the winters in Vancouver aren't nearly as cold as those in Calgary or Edmonton (the two largest cities in Alberta).


Thanks for your reply and let me just say every opinion is more than welcome!!!!I have never been to Canada so that is why i am on this forum.So i can get valuable information and opinions like yours and everybody else who have n the time to try and help me out which has been so great!!
I had never considered Vancouver because i was told it was so expensive and having such little start up capital when arriving in Canada.I also dont know to much about the wages,rent,price of cars there etc.I also havent seen to many plumbing jobs advertised for Vancouver or what rates of pay they offer.I would love to be close to the beach,but i just dont think i would have the finances to live there at the moment????!


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Wayne
We have been in Canada for 18 months now and one thing I have said to everyone is the kids may be your biggest concern but they should be the least of your worries! My girls 10 and 13 at the time loved it from day one, instantly made friends and fell into the Canadian way of life. They wouldn't go back to the UK now if we had to.... This is not unusual everyone I know said their kids settled straight in. We moved to Kelowna BC mainly because of the weather hot summers and short winters although this one is not seeming that short. I have a 6 week old snowman in the front garden... I just thought id jump in and mention the new Federal Skilled Trades Program :News Release — Building an Immigration System that Works for Canada 
Sorry if someone else has mentioned it I didn't read the hole post anyway we had a family arrive in the valley in October and were able to find work as a Plummer within a few weeks not perfect work but work. Apparently there is a shortage of skilled trades people : The New Skilled Trades Programme (Part 1) | Jobs.ca...
Good luck with your decision! Canada is a wonderful, beautiful country and the camping is fabulous! we laid out next to a raging camp fire last year watching shooting stars. These are the memories the children will always remember.
Sauspop


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> One word of warning re: Alberta... you do realise that in most parts of Alberta in the winter can get bitterly cold (and you'd be crazy _not_ to wear those Ushenka/Russian army hats that seem to be all the rage over here this winter)... you think we're having cold weather here in the UK? It's NOTHING compared to what you'll be up against in Alberta... here's what Wikipedia has to say on the subject
> 
> If you're looking for something a little more "UK" like as far as weather goes (and with equally _gorgeous_ scenery that includes mountains and the Pacific Ocean), then may I suggest that you also look to Vancouver in the west coast province of British Columbia? (yes, I am biased towards Vancouver as I was born and raised there and grew up in the suburbs, within 10km of the ocean) It's more expensive to live there (and it rains there a lot), but the winters in Vancouver aren't nearly as cold as those in Calgary or Edmonton (the two largest cities in Alberta).


As a footnote... the provinces of Saskatchewan and Manitoba can by colder and for longer stretches of time (more days) than Alberta.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

wayne1234 said:


> Thanks for your reply and let me just say every opinion is more than welcome!!!!I have never been to Canada so that is why i am on this forum.So i can get valuable information and opinions like yours and everybody else who have n the time to try and help me out which has been so great!!
> I had never considered Vancouver because i was told it was so expensive and having such little start up capital when arriving in Canada.I also dont know to much about the wages,rent,price of cars there etc.I also havent seen to many plumbing jobs advertised for Vancouver or what rates of pay they offer.I would love to be close to the beach,but i just dont think i would have the finances to live there at the moment????!


Vancouver and Toronto are the most expensive cities in Canada. Vancouver is beautiful with the ocean on one side of you and the Rocky mountains on the other side of you. And Vancouver rarely gets snow or cold weather. But you pay for this with higher housing and rental costs, etc.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

sauspop said:


> Hi Wayne
> We have been in Canada for 18 months now and one thing I have said to everyone is the kids may be your biggest concern but they should be the least of your worries! My girls 10 and 13 at the time loved it from day one, instantly made friends and fell into the Canadian way of life. They wouldn't go back to the UK now if we had to.... This is not unusual everyone I know said their kids settled straight in. We moved to Kelowna BC mainly because of the weather hot summers and short winters although this one is not seeming that short. I have a 6 week old snowman in the front garden... I just thought id jump in and mention the new Federal Skilled Trades Program :News Release — Building an Immigration System that Works for Canada
> Sorry if someone else has mentioned it I didn't read the hole post anyway we had a family arrive in the valley in October and were able to find work as a Plummer within a few weeks not perfect work but work. Apparently there is a shortage of skilled trades people : The New Skilled Trades Programme (Part 1) | Jobs.ca...
> Good luck with your decision! Canada is a wonderful, beautiful country and the camping is fabulous! we laid out next to a raging camp fire last year watching shooting stars. These are the memories the children will always remember.
> Sauspop


Hi,
Thank you so much for your reply!!!I am hoping my 3 girls also will have no bother settling in Canadat their is always the worry that they wont,but i suppose i wont know until i get their!!!I have been told that the people in general are very friendly and out going!I am also concerned for my partner,because if she does not build up a close network of friends when we arrive then i have no doubt she will be very homesick very fast!!
where in Canada is kelowna??How long since you made the move!!!did you find to hard to get use to the snow??Also what are the most expensive bills when arriving???


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

RGS said:


> Vancouver and Toronto are the most expensive cities in Canada. Vancouver is beautiful with the ocean on one side of you and the Rocky mountains on the other side of you. And Vancouver rarely gets snow or cold weather. But you pay for this with higher housing and rental costs, etc.


I would love to see Vancouver but i think my finances will prevent me from moving their!I think my heart is nearly set on Alberta,its just to narrow down to which partof it that i will relocate to, so any advice is MORE THAN WELCOME!!!!!I want somewhere were my kids can cycle their bikes,or go for a run and that is not to far from school.
I want area that is safe and that the rent is not to expensive!!I would also like to know what are the most popular outdoor activities for kids???


----------



## fountainpen (Aug 10, 2010)

wayne1234 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you so much for your reply!!!I am hoping my 3 girls also will have no bother settling in Canadat their is always the worry that they wont,but i suppose i wont know until i get their!!!I have been told that the people in general are very friendly and out going!I am also concerned for my partner,because if she does not build up a close network of friends when we arrive then i have no doubt she will be very homesick very fast!!
> where in Canada is kelowna??How long since you made the move!!!did you find to hard to get use to the snow??Also what are the most expensive bills when arriving???


Kelowna BC interior hotter in summer.Fruit producing.Lots of Mennonites?
Vancouver housing cost has dropped drastically over the last 6 months,now 25% down from peak.Maybe a good time to buy after renting a few months or one yr.

All in all.Vancouver and BC interior weather much better than rest of Canada except rain ++ like in England.


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi
We have been in Kelowna (in BC between Vancouver and Banff) for 18 months now and enjoy it very much! We have 2 large ski resorts within about an hour of us Big White and Silver Star which helps with the snow although we get very little compared to lots of Canada and we have lots of lovely beaches as the Okanagan lake which is 92 km long is on our doorstep and wonderful to swim and boat in during the summer, which is generally hot and long..

I have found the people here very friendly and as with anywhere with young children its difficult not to make friends. 

The most expensive bill? well I suppose the most important thing for us was finding a car and then a house to rent which as it happened went quite smoothly they were the biggest pay out and the insurance is a shock you need a letter from your insurance company proving years without an accident the no claims history isn't enough to get you a discount well in BC anyway. Canada is a big place and it differs greatly from province to province. All I can say is although it was very stressful at the time life soon returned to a sort of normality and looking back it wasn't half as bad as we thought it would be. We are still learning new things everyday which is fun!

Always happy to help
Sauspop


----------



## Gilljon (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'd just like to say this thread has been fantastic. I'm new to this site but have found this thread to be greatly informative. We're thinking of moving to Canada but have no idea where to start or where to move to, but from reading this Alberta sounds the place. My husband is a plasterer and we're sick to death of the weather. I'd love to be able to enjoy the camping trips mentioned and also the outdoor activities. We have two children 11 and 7. I'm very concerned about their welfare, as they're not to keen to move away, but I think from the sounds of it they'll settle in quickly. 

Would the children both have to be enrolled in an elementary school? I don't quite understand the grading system.

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well certainly your 7 year old would go to elementary school, unless he/she is of genius level.
For the Alberta grading system read Alberta Education - A Solid Foundation

Good Luck.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I second Gilljon's comment. Everyone's advice on here has been so informative. I'm toying with the idea of relocating to Canada as beginning to feel I'm now done with Dubai. However, I have no partner to lean on and I feel my age may be against me.

Thanks again to all who's contributed on this thread


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, just want to wish Wayne and his family all the very best. Please keep us posted on how things are progressing with you once you've arrived.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

sauspop said:


> Hi
> We have been in Kelowna (in BC between Vancouver and Banff) for 18 months now and enjoy it very much! We have 2 large ski resorts within about an hour of us Big White and Silver Star which helps with the snow although we get very little compared to lots of Canada and we have lots of lovely beaches as the Okanagan lake which is 92 km long is on our doorstep and wonderful to swim and boat in during the summer, which is generally hot and long..
> 
> I have found the people here very friendly and as with anywhere with young children its difficult not to make friends.
> ...


Thanks once again for your reply!!!Your feedback and information is so helpful and also re-affirms that i am making the right decision in moving!!I will have to get on to my insurance company first thing and get that letter sorted!!
We dont really get any snow here so i am sure that will be an adjustment for us,but at least the kids can still go out in the snow and play or ski,snowboard etc.
Here it just rains so much and my kids were basically confined in doors-and thats just the SUMMER!!!There is so little to do here and anything they can do is so over priced!!!
Did you find there is alot more their for your kids to do???I must admit i am a little concerned about findin g a house.Simply because i dont know what areas are good or bad???Close to good schools etc??I am told cars are reasonably price compared to here,how true did u find that??
Are you happy you made the move??


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Gilljon said:


> Hi everyone. I'd just like to say this thread has been fantastic. I'm new to this site but have found this thread to be greatly informative. We're thinking of moving to Canada but have no idea where to start or where to move to, but from reading this Alberta sounds the place. My husband is a plasterer and we're sick to death of the weather. I'd love to be able to enjoy the camping trips mentioned and also the outdoor activities. We have two children 11 and 7. I'm very concerned about their welfare, as they're not to keen to move away, but I think from the sounds of it they'll settle in quickly.
> 
> Would the children both have to be enrolled in an elementary school? I don't quite understand the grading system.
> 
> thanks


Hi Gilljon,let me just say welcome to the forum!!!I have found it beyond helpful so far with helping me decide if i have made the right decision in deciding to make the move to Canada!!The people is forum are so helpful,insightful and honest.

I have 3 girls aged from 6 months up to 8.I have made the decision to move for them firstly and us secondly.As much as i love living here,my family and all my friends,i have to look out for their well being FIRST and any future prospects i hope for them to have.

Things in Ireland have gone from bad to worse steadily over the last 5-6 years and i havent honestly seen anyign of ANY improvement.
As scary as the move seems,i think anything has to be better than this!!I, work as a plumber,so just like your husband i am in the building sector.I dont see the building sector picking up here for a minimum of 10 - 15 years,which by then ill be a hell of a lot older and financially worse off and POSSIBLY HOMELESS,if i dont do something about it now!That alone frightens me a million times more than moving ANYWERE in the world!!

I jsut want to wish you and your family all the best,with whatever deision you make!!


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

petrolhead said:


> I second Gilljon's comment. Everyone's advice on here has been so informative. I'm toying with the idea of relocating to Canada as beginning to feel I'm now done with Dubai. However, I have no partner to lean on and I feel my age may be against me.
> 
> Thanks again to all who's contributed on this thread


Hi,let me first say NEVER let age get in your way!!!If you want to do something dont let that be a factor!!You will be dead along time and may spend the rest of your life regretting you didnt do it and thinking to yourself what if!!

I wouldnt even hesitate,if i was in your situation in making the move!!It would be easier obviously if you had a partner,but then the other side of it is that "RIGHT" person for you may be waiting for you in Canada.think of it as a big adventure,i am sure Dubai was one also!!Altho Canada may be alot colder!!!

I want to wish you the BEST of luck with whichever decision you make!!


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

fountainpen said:


> Kelowna BC interior hotter in summer.Fruit producing.Lots of Mennonites?
> Vancouver housing cost has dropped drastically over the last 6 months,now 25% down from peak.Maybe a good time to buy after renting a few months or one yr.
> 
> All in all.Vancouver and BC interior weather much better than rest of Canada except rain ++ like in England.


Hi and let me just say firstly,thanks for your post and and information.I have started looking into Vancouver over the weekend as i want to keep all my options open!!I dont think rain would sway my decision because i live in Ireland and it rains so much here that i now firmly believe i am after becoming WATERPROOF!!!If anything,i think if i moved to Canada and it rained first thing then i would probably turn around and get BACK on the plane!!!I am nearly looking forward to the snow as i am TRULY SICK of th rain!!!


----------



## Gilljon (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for your good wishes Wayne1234, I hope everything goes well for you and your family too. 

I've booked some tickets this morning for the Expo immigration exhibition in March in Manchester. I hoping that will give us a better insight into whether we will be successful in getting work over in Canada and also about living there etc.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Gilljon said:


> Thanks for your good wishes Wayne1234, I hope everything goes well for you and your family too.
> 
> I've booked some tickets this morning for the Expo immigration exhibition in March in Manchester. I hoping that will give us a better insight into whether we will be successful in getting work over in Canada and also about living there etc.


Hi gilljon,i have also booked tickets for the Expo here in cork in march.I have already paid for visas and am waiting for them to be processed which i have been informed will take roughly 8 weeks.!!But i have decided to go to the Expo for the information it offers and also to speak to potential employers and the reality of what awaits me when we make the move!!!
But i have been applying on line for jobs and received a high amount of replys and job offers should i be successful in getting the visas.there seems to be alot of work in Canada in various sectors,it seem limitless.Have you applied for any jobs yet?


----------



## Craigstvns (Jan 20, 2013)

being from Ontario i would say the best place to go would be Toronto. the manufacturing sector there is the highest in Canada and HR positions are highly recognized.
if i can help in any way let me know...


----------



## Gilljon (Jan 19, 2013)

wayne1234 said:


> Hi gilljon,i have also booked tickets for the Expo here in cork in march.I have already paid for visas and am waiting for them to be processed which i have been informed will take roughly 8 weeks.!!But i have decided to go to the Expo for the information it offers and also to speak to potential employers and the reality of what awaits me when we make the move!!!
> But i have been applying on line for jobs and received a high amount of replys and job offers should i be successful in getting the visas.there seems to be alot of work in Canada in various sectors,it seem limitless.Have you applied for any jobs yet?


No we've not got that far yet, we really are just at the start of this incredible journey. The prospects seem to be good though if you've been offered a job already. I read you've been looking into Vancouver. Someone mentioned Toronto also had good job prospects but the property market seemed to be more expensive there. I've been looking at Calgary as it seems to tick a lot of the boxes. It's very difficult to try and decide where would be best as its not cheap to fly over and have a look.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

wayne1234 said:


> Hi,let me first say NEVER let age get in your way!!!If you want to do something dont let that be a factor!!You will be dead along time and may spend the rest of your life regretting you didnt do it and thinking to yourself what if!!
> 
> I wouldnt even hesitate,if i was in your situation in making the move!!It would be easier obviously if you had a partner,but then the other side of it is that "RIGHT" person for you may be waiting for you in Canada.think of it as a big adventure,i am sure Dubai was one also!!Altho Canada may be alot colder!!!
> 
> I want to wish you the BEST of luck with whichever decision you make!!


Thank you Wayne for your moral support. If things go belly up here (which has every possibility) then I shall have no option but to move on and am worried to death about having to relocate back to UK  for the one and only reason that I am eligible to work there - what a backward step! 

Yes, it's been an adventure here but a difficult one being a lone woman and I agree there's more chance of meeting a significant other in Canada than there is here 

I applied online yesterday for an assessment in moving to Canada and I may be suited to the business programmes offered out there BUT I need to provide CAD$300,000 in net worth which I'm saddened to say just isn't feasible for me. A question to all you Canadian veterans.......... is there no way I can secure a job before I get there and not need to carry a certain amount of cash into the country? Apologies if this question appears dumb but after receiving that information the move just seems hopeless now and apologies again if it appears I'm hijacking Wayne's thread - just thought this information might be useful to others who are toying with the idea of moving there.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Gilljon said:


> No we've not got that far yet, we really are just at the start of this incredible journey. The prospects seem to be good though if you've been offered a job already. I read you've been looking into Vancouver. Someone mentioned Toronto also had good job prospects but the property market seemed to be more expensive there. I've been looking at Calgary as it seems to tick a lot of the boxes. It's very difficult to try and decide where would be best as its not cheap to fly over and have a look.


Ideally it would be nice to fly over,look around and decide were would suit best,but that in its self is expensive.That is why i would like to go to the expo before i go.That way i could speak to people who live there as well as work their.Also there is the possibiltity of getting sponsored to go over which also helps financially.
I was looking at Vancouver over the weekend,but it is expensive.Plus we have fell in love with alberta,so we have narrowed it to Calgary,Edmonton or Red deer.Luckily enough for me plumbers seem to be in demand at the moment in Canada in general.I decided just to apply on line for jobs before i applied for visas just to see if Canadian companies would be interested in hiring an Irish plumber.Thankfully they are and have been very receptive to me coming over and have been offered several,which also makes the decision easier as their is no demand here anymore!
It is very hard tho,to try and pick a place to live when you have never lived their before,its a huge leap of faith!!!


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Craigstvns said:


> being from Ontario i would say the best place to go would be Toronto. the manufacturing sector there is the highest in Canada and HR positions are highly recognized.
> if i can help in any way let me know...


Hi Craigstvns,thank you for taking the time out to reply to my thread.i havent considered Toronto because i was told it is very expensive!!That doesnt help when your start capital is small,like myself!!
I also have limited experience in the manufacturing sector and HR.Dont get me wrong i would be open to working in any sector,i just dont know would my experience be recognised in Canada???


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

petrolhead said:


> Thank you Wayne for your moral support. If things go belly up here (which has every possibility) then I shall have no option but to move on and am worried to death about having to relocate back to UK  for the one and only reason that I am eligible to work there - what a backward step!
> 
> Yes, it's been an adventure here but a difficult one being a lone woman and I agree there's more chance of meeting a significant other in Canada than there is here
> 
> I applied online yesterday for an assessment in moving to Canada and I may be suited to the business programmes offered out there BUT I need to provide CAD$300,000 in net worth which I'm saddened to say just isn't feasible for me. A question to all you Canadian veterans.......... is there no way I can secure a job before I get there and not need to carry a certain amount of cash into the country? Apologies if this question appears dumb but after receiving that information the move just seems hopeless now and apologies again if it appears I'm hijacking Wayne's thread - just thought this information might be useful to others who are toying with the idea of moving there.


No apologies needed,you are basically in the same situation as me.That is why i started this thread to get advice in making such a big scary life decision!!So if it can help me,you and anybody else then i would be very happy.
I am sure tho if you get a job offer first that it would greatly help your situation!!Being a man or woman its difficult either way but i have found alot of the online assesments very misleading tho. you should try and also attended an expo if possible!!


----------



## Gilljon (Jan 19, 2013)

wayne1234 said:


> Ideally it would be nice to fly over,look around and decide were would suit best,but that in its self is expensive.That is why i would like to go to the expo before i go.That way i could speak to people who live there as well as work their.Also there is the possibiltity of getting sponsored to go over which also helps financially.
> I was looking at Vancouver over the weekend,but it is expensive.Plus we have fell in love with alberta,so we have narrowed it to Calgary,Edmonton or Red deer.Luckily enough for me plumbers seem to be in demand at the moment in Canada in general.I decided just to apply on line for jobs before i applied for visas just to see if Canadian companies would be interested in hiring an Irish plumber.Thankfully they are and have been very receptive to me coming over and have been offered several,which also makes the decision easier as their is no demand here anymore!
> It is very hard tho,to try and pick a place to live when you have never lived their before,its a huge leap of faith!!!


It is a huge leap of faith, but I fear that if we don't try now we'll never do it as my husband is 44. Hopefully his age won't put off any potential employers. He's very experienced as a plasterer and also as a tiler, but I'm not sure if these trades are as much in demand as plumbing. I'm sure we'll fine out at the exhibition. 

Have you mentioned the move to your children? My son is 11 and he's not very keen at all. He's worried about leaving his friends. 

I'd be interested to hear any stories from others that have moved to Canada with children of similar age and how they felt and coped with the move.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

wayne1234 said:


> No apologies needed,you are basically in the same situation as me.That is why i started this thread to get advice in making such a big scary life decision!!So if it can help me,you and anybody else then i would be very happy.
> I am sure tho if you get a job offer first that it would greatly help your situation!!Being a man or woman its difficult either way but i have found alot of the online assesments very misleading tho. you should try and also attended an expo if possible!!


Thanks for encouragement again Wayne but today has not worked out too well - I've lost my job!!! I haven't a clue where or what to do now. As I say, shelving out all that money to enter into Canada is not a feasible option for me - basically I don't have that kind of money. 

It does seem that one needs a job offer out there before entering into the unknown and I have NO chance. Yes, I have skills but not technical.

I wondered if anyone out there knew of a site as we have in UAE, it's called Dubizzle and people can place their work requirements on there in the hope some employer might just seize it. That's how I acquired my job (ex) in UAE. 

Still wishing you all the luck Wayne. Hey, once you're settled maybe you can have a lodger?


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Gilljon said:


> It is a huge leap of faith, but I fear that if we don't try now we'll never do it as my husband is 44. Hopefully his age won't put off any potential employers. He's very experienced as a plasterer and also as a tiler, but I'm not sure if these trades are as much in demand as plumbing. I'm sure we'll fine out at the exhibition.
> 
> Have you mentioned the move to your children? My son is 11 and he's not very keen at all. He's worried about leaving his friends.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear any stories from others that have moved to Canada with children of similar age and how they felt and coped with the move.


That is exactly how i feel.I feel with each passing day that it may end up being out of my reach if i dont do it now.I would imagine that with the huge economic boom in Canada at the moment that there would be a big demand for both plaster's and tilers!I found Indeed.canada beyond helpful with aplly and receiving job offers!It costs nothing to apply just upload a CV and i was surprised by how many replies i get each week,were as here i would get NONE due to the lack of plumbing vacancies!
As for my kids,i sat down my eldest who is nearly 9 and explained to her what we were considering doing.Her biggest concerns was her friends and her school,which she LOVES!!!But once i explained to her about the wide range of activities they offer and showed her images of the areas in question then she she became alot more open to the idea of it!I think it is important to them that they feel involved and know what is happening!!I think the fact she has her younger sister will her through it and getting her involved in things locally as soon as we make the move otherwise i would fear she may become a little unhappy until school comes around.I also think that finding a safe place to live were she would have kids to play with every day is also vital than living miles from nowhere!

Plus the few people i have spoke to through this forum who have made the move have all stated all their kids adjusted really quickly and all love living their and they they wouldnt consider moving back


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

petrolhead said:


> Thanks for encouragement again Wayne but today has not worked out too well - I've lost my job!!! I haven't a clue where or what to do now. As I say, shelving out all that money to enter into Canada is not a feasible option for me - basically I don't have that kind of money.
> 
> It does seem that one needs a job offer out there before entering into the unknown and I have NO chance. Yes, I have skills but not technical.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha thats no bother at all!!!Sorry to hear your bad news!!!Try your best to keep positive about things!!!How long were you with your company???
Never say you have NO CHANCE!!!you obviously have experience in doing something,or else you wouldnt have had a job!!Focus on what ever you do best,look for that and talk yourself up to potential employers!!!Because if you dont,no one else will!!Make yourself irresistible to employers,make it sound like their company cannot live without you!!!


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

petrolhead said:


> Thanks for encouragement again Wayne but today has not worked out too well - I've lost my job!!! I haven't a clue where or what to do now. As I say, shelving out all that money to enter into Canada is not a feasible option for me - basically I don't have that kind of money.
> 
> It does seem that one needs a job offer out there before entering into the unknown and I have NO chance. Yes, I have skills but not technical.
> 
> ...


That really blows that you lost your job. The UAE is not an easy place to be when you are in that situation. Do you have any leads on anything else?

As far as I know there is nothing here that compares to Dubizzle. I'd suggest you try Craigslist and Monster Jobs. I got my job here via Craigslist.

I'm going to put something out - and I may be way out to lunch on this, but have you considered doing a pet & house sit? I went away last winter for about 6 months and arranged for an Australian couple to house sit and look after my dog. Their situation was different in that they had working holiday visas, so they could stay in the country for up to a year I think. Anyway, M, the husband, looked for work and was able to find a job so they stayed on in Canada. He also has a brother in Canada so I don't know if that made a difference re getting a visa, etc. 

You've said your age is against you and I don't know what you mean by that, but you may not be eligible for a holiday visa. However, on a regular visitor visa can you stay for a few months? Then if doing a house/pet sit you could look around for jobs. You wouldn't have to pay rent but obviously would need some spending money for other things.

Anyway, just a though, and as I said, I may be way off base here. However, PM me if you'd like more info. Best of luck!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

wayne1234 said:


> Ha ha ha thats no bother at all!!!Sorry to hear your bad news!!!Try your best to keep positive about things!!!How long were you with your company???
> Never say you have NO CHANCE!!!you obviously have experience in doing something,or else you wouldnt have had a job!!Focus on what ever you do best,look for that and talk yourself up to potential employers!!!Because if you dont,no one else will!!Make yourself irresistible to employers,make it sound like their company cannot live without you!!!


Wayne you are so lovely. I think next interview I have I'll send you instead to speak on my behalf 

I was with them for just over 3 years and the treatment I received yesterday with regards to redundancy was just unbelievable!! My CEO who was my direct line manager went overseas Sunday evening and he arranged for another member of staff to advise me and in the bloody kitchen of all places  He's got NO backbone or guts whatsoever. Loyalty just seems to play no part anymore. So was told I could leave the Company there and then but it was awkward discreetly emptying out my desks whilst the rest of my staff were surrounding me and then sneak out the office with carrier bags in the hope nobody would see me. Quite demoralising.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Scatterling said:


> That really blows that you lost your job. The UAE is not an easy place to be when you are in that situation. Do you have any leads on anything else?
> 
> As far as I know there is nothing here that compares to Dubizzle. I'd suggest you try Craigslist and Monster Jobs. I got my job here via Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Hey Scatterling, thank you so much for your input. Unfortunately, no, I don't have any other leads and yes it sucks big time out here if you have no work and no savings. I'm a bag of nerves at the moment and last thing I need is for my health to deteriorate.

The last month or so (as I could see the writing on the wall) I've been applying to jobs back in UK but nobody there is even responding to me - guess they're not interested if I'm living halfway across the globe but don't really want to return there if I have no job. In fact I don't wish to return there at all but as I said previously (I think ) it's the only place I'm eligible to work. OMG the thought of starting all over again just chills me to the bone. Anyway I've taken on board your idea and I shall probably pm you in a day or two and thanks as well for the heads up with Craigslist - I've never heard of it. Been trawling through that most of the day and have applied for some jobs but doubt I will hear back as I'm not a resident where I've applied to. Still, nothing ventured, nothing gained.

You guys have helped enormously with my situation - just the fact of some moral support :rockon:


----------



## DanScott (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi I am looking to emigrate to Canada wit my boyfriend I'm 23 and he's 24 we just want to be able to work and save and experience new things


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

DanScott said:


> Hi I am looking to emigrate to Canada wit my boyfriend I'm 23 and he's 24 we just want to be able to work and save and experience new things



Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

petrolhead said:


> Wayne you are so lovely. I think next interview I have I'll send you instead to speak on my behalf
> 
> I was with them for just over 3 years and the treatment I received yesterday with regards to redundancy was just unbelievable!! My CEO who was my direct line manager went overseas Sunday evening and he arranged for another member of staff to advise me and in the bloody kitchen of all places  He's got NO backbone or guts whatsoever. Loyalty just seems to play no part anymore. So was told I could leave the Company there and then but it was awkward discreetly emptying out my desks whilst the rest of my staff were surrounding me and then sneak out the office with carrier bags in the hope nobody would see me. Quite demoralising.
> 
> ...


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Good luck to everyone I well remember standing on that side of the fence looking over and the distance seeming so far. It's a long ride and not always easy but I have to say for us anyway it was worth the fight. I have 2 very happy children and although life isn't any easier here you still have to go to work after all!! the quality of life and the opportunities for us and the children seem much better than they were before as I mentioned before the government has opened the borders for skilled labourers and the country seems to be crying out for them so that may speed up the process for Plumbers, plasters, electricians etc I hope so... Another job search site I used is Job Search Canada | Job Search Engine | Jobs in Canada | Jobs.ca which is a country wide site so for everyone, worth a look as having a job before hand makes life easier... but on that note we arrived with no jobs, no house, no car and 2 children and still made it work! Good luck always happy to help :0)


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

DanScott said:


> Hi I am looking to emigrate to Canada wit my boyfriend I'm 23 and he's 24 we just want to be able to work and save and experience new things


What part of the world are you from?


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

wayne1234 said:


> Ideally it would be nice to fly over,look around and decide were would suit best,but that in its self is expensive.That is why i would like to go to the expo before i go.That way i could speak to people who live there as well as work their.Also there is the possibiltity of getting sponsored to go over which also helps financially.
> I was looking at Vancouver over the weekend,but it is expensive.Plus we have fell in love with alberta,so we have narrowed it to Calgary,Edmonton or Red deer.Luckily enough for me plumbers seem to be in demand at the moment in Canada in general.I decided just to apply on line for jobs before i applied for visas just to see if Canadian companies would be interested in hiring an Irish plumber.Thankfully they are and have been very receptive to me coming over and have been offered several,which also makes the decision easier as their is no demand here anymore!
> It is very hard tho,to try and pick a place to live when you have never lived their before,its a huge leap of faith!!!


Vancouver is Expensive!!! Here are a couple of news articles, first one from December 2012, and the second news article from today (Jan 22/2013). I'm not bashing or dis-crediting any of the cities listed below. I've been to all of them and in my personal preference, I would give anything to live in Vancouver. I love that city... the best of both worlds... ocean on one side, mountains on the other. If only (as the articles state) it wasn't so darn expensive to move/live there. 

*Vancouver beats NYC as most expensive city in North America*

According to ECA International, Vancouver is North America’s most expensive location for the second year in a row. The city ranks 35th globally and is followed by Manhattan – Yes, followed by New York City! The strengthening of the US dollar against major currencies has led to all of the US locations surveyed moving up the ranking in the past 12 months – despite the cost of items in the cost of living basket increasing at a slower rate than many other parts of the world.

The skyrocketing cost of living in Vancouver is largely the result of investment in the local economy (primarily in real estate) from Chinese investors.

(and an news article today (Jan 22/2013)

*Vancouver housing ranked among world's least affordable*

Six Canadian cities on an international survey are described as having severely unaffordable housing, with Vancouver listed as the second-most unaffordable in the world behind Hong Kong.

Demographia, a U.S.-based consultancy that focuses on urban planning issues, compiled a list comparing real estate affordability in 337 world cities based on what they call the "median multiple" — the number of times house prices are larger than average salaries.

All in all, Canada had eight affordable markets, 17 moderately unaffordable markets, four seriously unaffordable markets and six severely unaffordable markets. Those six are:
Toronto
Vancouver
Victoria
Montreal
Abbotsford, B.C.
Kelowna, B.C.


----------



## Gilljon (Jan 19, 2013)

sauspop said:


> Hi
> We have been in Kelowna (in BC between Vancouver and Banff) for 18 months now and enjoy it very much! We have 2 large ski resorts within about an hour of us Big White and Silver Star which helps with the snow although we get very little compared to lots of Canada and we have lots of lovely beaches as the Okanagan lake which is 92 km long is on our doorstep and wonderful to swim and boat in during the summer, which is generally hot and long..
> 
> I have found the people here very friendly and as with anywhere with young children its difficult not to make friends.
> ...



Hi Sauspop, you mentioned in your latest post that you moved over with no job, house or car. Can you tell me what made you move to Kelowna? Had you visited Canada first.


----------



## mobesterrew (Jan 27, 2013)

*Plumbing Jobs*

The government of Canada has a great website for job seekers. Not sure if you've found it already but here is the link jobbank.gc.ca. Good Luck!


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi mobesterrew,Thanks very much for your post and feedback.I havent actually heard of jobbank.gc.ca. I shall have at look at it and thanks again for the help!!!!


----------



## douglasphil (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes Canada is a nice and friendly place you no need to worry about your family. You can easily adjust there.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,thanks for yur post.Well if this forum is anything to go by then people from Canada seem very friendly and have left me in no doubt my family and i will settle fine once we arrive!!!


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi 
Yes we had visited Canada but only BC as we had business in Vancouver, It's such a big country I think you have to take a chance and hope for the best...We did a 3 week road trip around BC with the children having researched BC extensively originally we were heading for North Vancouver or a little further out Abbotsford but after spending a few days here in Kelowna it just felt right! and I wouldn't have wanted to settle for anywhere else. I'm sure each and every place has its good and bad points it just felt right for us, we like the climate here very hot in the summer but still the skiing in the winter, however not as cold as a lot of other places. Still not sure I could deal with a 6 month winter. Kelowna is not a walk in the park, house prices are high although they have stabilised at the moment and work can be thin on the ground after 18 months we are just finding our feet again but the people and location is beautiful and in our experience the schools have been fantastic. So happy family makes it worthwhile but yes lots of people I know live here and work away in Alberta because the money is easier to come by. There is a reason Kelowna is a summer and winter holiday location, if you can make a living here it is a fantastic place to live.. I wish everyone luck whereever they end up.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Sauspop
Kelowna sounds perfect!!Have just been researching it a small bit after reading your post!! It looks like a beautful place to live but i think my small financial start up budget for Canada just wouldnt stretch that far at the moment>Maybe in the long term it maybe atainable??
I think tho if i hack the never ending rain here in Ireland all year around,then i could adapt to the snow?Altho my kids may disagree after all they are the ones who will be on the receiving end of all my snowballs.I have no doubt the winters would be hard but i hear the summers in Alberta are fantastic??I could be wrong tho,so any opinions WELCOME!!!!


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

I think you will be happy where ever you end up and I know the children will be. We have had snow solidly since 12th December now the carrot has wilted and died from the 7 week old snowman in the front.. One thing that now makes me laugh is watching on facebook as my friends back home contact each other to say that school is closed because there is 2 cm of snow on the road, while we walk through a blizzard and 2 foot of snow to the school bus :0) not one snow day in 2 years lol the kids dont like that.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ha ha ha you are so right.We had snow here last week,only about 2 inches off it tho and the school was closed!!It was gone that evening but the school didnt open until 11.00 the next day on health and safety grounds!!
Yeah i think my oldest girl would be in a state off shock when i send her to school in a blizzard!!I think she would look out the window and think DAY OFF FOR ME!!!!I would love to her face when that happens,i think she may think im being very cruel ha ha!
Thats along time to have a snowman!!!!Did you find it hard to adjust to having the snow all the time??Do you get out alot when its snowing,like just be able to go driving,shopping etc?What is your kids do?Do they stay in?or play out in it?I take it they dont want to be out in it all the time,so what indoor activites is their and are they expensive???y for all the questions??


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi
The snow (and I can only talk for here in Kelowna) doesn't have the same impact on daily life everyone just gets on with it. The morning we had the blizzard I was talking about with a fresh foot of snow on the ground some neighbours of mine said they were up early so they popped down to Tim Horton's for a coffee at 6 that morning without a thought of the snow.. I don't go out driving if it's that bad but then its normally cleared within the day. I say we have had snow for 7 or so weeks but the roads have only been bad probably 5 days out of that the rest of the time it's just piled up at the side of the roads and you have to be careful if we have a bit of a thaw and then it freezes over night.
The girls love the snow we can ski for $10 each on a Friday or Saturday evening which is fun the younger ones wear snow pants and snow boots to school every day and take it for granted that they will play out at lunch it's not wet snow so they wrap up warm and just go out as usual, there is always something going on. 
They take sport very seriously here and when you sign up for something Baseball, volley ball etc there tends to be a 12 week season which is full on with games and training. It depends what it is for the prices, last year baseball for our daughter was about $200 for the season which wasn't bad considering who much they played, but you have to play there are no days you can say I don't fancy it this week you are either in or you are out there is a lot of driving about. but somehow sport here is so much more fun and no I can't explain why but it is!

It's been above freezing for almost a week now and the snow is slowly melting we even have patches of green on the lawn which is good I'm sure in a few weeks time we will all be looking back saying "winter wasn't that bad"! and looking forward to summer.
Always happy to answer questions
Sauspop


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Winters, "generally" speaking are quite variable in Canada, and can depend on what part of Canada you live in. 

Winter generally starts in November and lasts until April (at least where I live in Edmonton, Alberta). But...

We've had Halloween (Oct 31st) some years where the kids have their Halloween costume on and winter boots and parka because there is 3 feet of snow outside. And we've had Halloween where kids are out in their shorts because it's +20c outside.

We've sometimes had so much snow by Christmas that you can't see between the neighbors driveway because there is so much shoveled snow between the two driveways... and we've had Christmas (2 years ago) with not a spec of snow was on the ground (otherwise known as a brown Christmas).

There has been warm winters, and cold winters and everything in between. So winter is one of those seasons (at least where I live) where it's really hard to predict how cold or warm the winter will be, or how much snow (or no snow) there will be.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

I suppose its like anything,you just get use to it.But i guess its very different to here,in that in Canada their is alot to do for the kids even if its snowing,skiing,snowboarding,even snowball fights or just building a snowman???Were as here if it rains,their is nothing for them to do!!I think in Canada they adapt to the snow and embrace it,were as here its like !Its raining so we will stay in and play on the xbox!!
I want to try and get my oldest out of the frame of mind!!That is another reason i want to emigrate,i want them to experience a different way of life!Not just having to keep them in when it rains and god it rains here alot and every year it just seems to rain even more!Last year it rained nearly all year!!!!!I want them to have more than maybe one or 2 sunny days every second week during the summer!!
It must be a delight to go skiing at the weekends??Its something we would never experience here!!Plus it just sounds so reasonably priced were as here to anything with the kids is a rip off!!Its even worse when you have 3 to pay for!!!
It also sounds like your neighbours are nice and friendly were as here people barely speak to their neighbors anymore!!!I think i would like my kids to also experience that because when i was growing up i knew all my neighbours,were as now that has gone!
thanks again for your reply,makes me even more certain i am doing the right thing!


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

RGS said:


> Winters, "generally" speaking are quite variable in Canada, and can depend on what part of Canada you live in.
> 
> Winter generally starts in November and lasts until April (at least where I live in Edmonton, Alberta). But...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post and let me just firstly say i would love to experience a halloween were it is +20c !!!!That is one thing we would never ever experience here!!!!I would also love to see my kids going trick or treating in the snow,it would be so funny seeing them shaking at the door from the cold!!Were as hear it is usually raining!!!So it would be a different but lovely experience for them!!
Our winters are usually not to bad,some times very mild which i dont mind!!!But its our summers here that really suck!!They are usually always wet and we hardly ever see some sunshine which i am sick of!!The kids are mostly stuck inside on their school summer holidays!!!I wouldnt care how bad a winter would be as along as we got a good summer and by all accounts the summers in Canada are nice!!!


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

Auld Yin is spot on


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all, we have just paid our first installment of the visa and hopefully looking to move to the Kelowna area. I'm a qualified domestic plumber over here near Cardiff and am looking to work as a plumber in Canada. I have looked at the red seal exam and a lot of the termanology/subjects are not what we cover over here. My questions are will this affect my earning potential?, Will I be able to work without it? We are applying under the trades skilled workers visa which gives you permanent residency. I've contacted a few companies myself and unlike Wayne i've recieved absolutely no response, so just a bit concerned really?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Matt & Kim said:


> Hi all, we have just paid our first installment of the visa and hopefully looking to move to the Kelowna area. I'm a qualified domestic plumber over here near Cardiff and am looking to work as a plumber in Canada. I have looked at the red seal exam and a lot of the termanology/subjects are not what we cover over here. My questions are will this affect my earning potential?, Will I be able to work without it? We are applying under the trades skilled workers visa which gives you permanent residency. I've contacted a few companies myself and unlike Wayne i've recieved absolutely no response, so just a bit concerned really?


There's a distinct possibility that without Red Seal you will not be paid the full journeyman hourly rate.


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Auld yin, thanks for the reply. Does the red-seal only apply to journeyman positions then? Sorry if this is a daft question.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Matt & Kim said:


> Hi Auld yin, thanks for the reply. Does the red-seal only apply to journeyman positions then? Sorry if this is a daft question.


Well it's what you need to work as one. There are some(many) UK tradesmen working without Red Seal but in more apprentice type roles, hence the lower hourly rates.


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

Matt & Kim said:


> Hi Auld yin, thanks for the reply. Does the red-seal only apply to journeyman positions then? Sorry if this is a daft question.


You need to be registered in Canada to work in any trade either as an apprentice or a journeyman, if you are qualified in the UK getting your credentials assessed and gaining approval to write the red seal exam for your profession is the way to go. All building work requires a permit and without a license you cannot apply for permits for the work you carry out so in effect you can't legally work in that profession.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Matt & Kim said:


> Hi all, we have just paid our first installment of the visa and hopefully looking to move to the Kelowna area. I'm a qualified domestic plumber over here near Cardiff and am looking to work as a plumber in Canada. I have looked at the red seal exam and a lot of the termanology/subjects are not what we cover over here. My questions are will this affect my earning potential?, Will I be able to work without it? We are applying under the trades skilled workers visa which gives you permanent residency. I've contacted a few companies myself and unlike Wayne i've recieved absolutely no response, so just a bit concerned really?


Hi and let me first say welcome to the forum!!I personally found Indeed.canada the best when looking for plumbing postions.I also found that a good CV along with alot of references really made the difference.I was told this by a friend oof mine who currently works in Canada as an electrician.I also emailed several companies directlyexplaining my situation and asking them if they had positions currently or in the future could they contact me>Dont get me wrong i never even got a reply back from alot but i found alot of the companies to be very receptive and several either offering me advice or a postion. also found the facebook page Irish in Calgary very helpful for contacts, i presume their is a welsh one??????Hope this helps and i want to wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

uksparky said:


> You need to be registered in Canada to work in any trade either as an apprentice or a journeyman, if you are qualified in the UK getting your credentials assessed and gaining approval to write the red seal exam for your profession is the way to go. All building work requires a permit and without a license you cannot apply for permits for the work you carry out so in effect you can't legally work in that profession.


Hi Uksparky,You are totally correct but you can work in canada as a plumber without the red seal.Alot of companies wont hire you without it but alot of others will as long as you have your Qualifications from whatever country of origin you are from and help you apply for it asm plumbers are in huge demand.Plus plumbers are being recruited heavily at the moment at any of the Expos you attend due to the growing shortage in Canada.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just wondering does anyone have any advice on red deer???I have just received a offer from their but dont know to much about the area,cost of rent,good schools,weather etc.Any advice would be welcome!!!Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wayne1234 said:


> Just wondering does anyone have any advice on red deer???I have just received a offer from their but dont know to much about the area,cost of rent,good schools,weather etc.Any advice would be welcome!!!Thanks in advance


It's a small city compared to Calgary/Edmonton. The reports on it indicate it's a good place to live with all the necessary facilities. About a two hour drive to Calgary for International flights.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

wayne1234 said:


> Just wondering does anyone have any advice on red deer???I have just received a offer from their but dont know to much about the area,cost of rent,good schools,weather etc.Any advice would be welcome!!!Thanks in advance


Red Deer is a very nice city... about 90,000 people. Been through the city many times. The major benefit is that it's pretty well in between Edmonton and Calgary. So if you did want to spend a day going to one of the big cities, it's around a 2 hour drive in either directory (north to Edmonton or south to Calgary).


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

RGS said:


> Red Deer is a very nice city... about 90,000 people. Been through the city many times. The major benefit is that it's pretty well in between Edmonton and Calgary. So if you did want to spend a day going to one of the big cities, it's around a 2 hour drive in either directory (north to Edmonton or south to Calgary).


Thanks for the quick reply!!That is a big plus,being so close to both cities.I take it that it is a popular place so???The you know anything else about the place???


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Wayne1234 sorry for the late reply and thanks for the welcome to the forum. We are looking at the vancouver area possibly victoria on the Island. Have a mate who's a chippy from wales living and working in Whistler. He said that there's plenty going on there. Don't fancy the Calgary/Edmonton winters myself but realistically we'll go where the work is. He has never mentioned the red seal test/certificate so I'll have to quiz him on that.


----------



## MKRUNNER (Nov 29, 2011)

Try this site - It's run by an extremely successful relocation specialist and ex-pat, Julie (I think she hails originally from the UK). She lives and works in Calgary (Okotoks) and helps no end with any questions or worries you may have. (can find her site at julieparrydotcom). An excellent page for the kids, too!


----------



## manpreetomega (Feb 10, 2013)

*move to canada*

lane: i want to work in your country


----------



## Inzc (Feb 2, 2013)

I am a Canadian living overseas. I hope you will find Canadians friendly and welcoming. One thing to know that may help your transition is that Canadians often socialise in their own homes rather than pubs and thus building friendships can be slower than you expect. My English husband certainly found this when he moved to Canada. Use your children's schools and activities to meet as many people as you can or maybe join the Irish club or other adult groups. Best of luck!


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for your post and information,i really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Inzc,thanks for your post!!!I have heard from numerous people that canadians in general are very friendly!!I dont think going to a pub would be a good idea....I may only enjoy it to much!!!!As for friends,i reckon ill be fine because i would talk to the wall.Peoples biggest problem would be getting rid of me ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

I've played hockey for 25 years so should fit right in lol


----------

